# Animierten Wasserfall in After Effects freistellen?



## Karanja (31. März 2012)

Bei diesem Video sieht man bei 0:34 das er ein real Footage eines Wasserfalls in After Effects benutzt hat und diesen irgendwie freigestellt hat, um ihn dann links in die Felsen ein zu bauen.
Mir fällt nur das wegkeyen des Hintergrunds als Lösung ein, aber ich denke das wird nicht sonderlich schön werden....

Weiß jemand wie er das gemacht hat?
Da ich bald meine Bachelorarbeit anfange und ich solche einen animierten Wasserfall bräuchte würde ich mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UaEUznz2zM


----------



## Another (1. April 2012)

Zumindest vom Bild her, sieht es so aus als wäre der Hintergrund des Wasserfalls sehr, sehr dunkel gewesen. Was dem keyen somit zu gute kommt. Du musst eben auch einen Wasserfall finden wo der Hintergrund dunkel ist, gleiche die tiefen u. lichter in der Footage an und versuche dein Glück beim keyen.


----------



## Matthias (9. April 2012)

hi,

Zumal du den Wasserfalllayer in diesem Fall auch nur grob auszuschneiden brauchst (Das Laub müsste weg). Dann die Maskenränder sehr unscharf halten. Das Layer mit «Aufhellen» oder «negativ Multiplizieren» über die darunterliegenden pappen.

Liebe Grüsse
Matthias


----------

